
The best Android games without in-app purchases/paywalls - etler
http://www.slant.co/topics/1194/~what-are-the-best-android-games-without-in-app-purchases-paywalls
======
__pThrow
On reddit today, I came across this site:

www.honestandroidgames.com

Honest Android Games

Every game that is featured on this site is either completely free with no
advertising, has a one time up front cost or one time IAP to unlock the full
content ad free. All screenshots are from a Nexus 7 2013, full sized and un-
cropped.

~~~
nacs
HN discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7163860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7163860)

------
MichaelGG
AFAIK, Kingdom Rush is not IAP-free. Levels are easily beatable by buying
power-ups. Without them, I found that after a level or two, it got very
difficult, and I couldn't pass. I got the distinct feeling I was supposed to
start buying power-ups (cheats, really) to win. Too bad, as it looked very
solid otherwise.

I'd also add that Osmos is a fantastic game. Very soothing and fun. Frozen
Synapse is a terrific game (turn-based, simultaneous tactical shooter (drop-
down)), and I wish there were more like it.

~~~
pilif
Maybe Android is different, but about a year ago I beat Kingdom Rush on an
iPad without purchasing any IAP over the course of a Sunday afternoon. Yes,
later levels were hard, but definitely not unbeatable.

It's possible that they've changed the difficulty since in order to make
people pay for cheats

------
inglor
This
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loktar.gra...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loktar.grapplehero)

------
magnapop
Pixel dungeon is one of those games that you need to sink 1-5 hrs into before
it starts to get fun. Once you know the basics though it's super fun to play
and very addictive.

